# Maumee river catfish



## Fisher King

Just wondering if i could get some help on where to do some catfishing. I live in Northwood. Maybe a good spot on the maumee or should i head to metzgers?


----------



## roger23

the end of Wynn road park in the boat launch parking lot follow the path behind the power plant ,,cross the bridge and fish off the dike


----------



## fishingfoolBG

It might be a long drive but i would fish the dam in Grand Rapids. There is a state park called mary jane thurstan where you can park. There are some nice holes under the dam where the catfish stack up. Hope this helps. Good Luck


----------



## Lake Erie

I grew up fishing the Maumee around Perrysburg. Been a few years, but the area is still good.

Any spot from the west side 475 bridge area (north side, Maumee, road from Sidecut Metropark access) south bank access from Buttonwood (just downriver from the bridge) downriver to the Maumee/Perrysburg bridge (or down to Orleans Park in Perrysburg where the river changes from rock bottom rapids and runs to slow current mud bottom open water). A canoe or small boat is nice to access less fished areas, but not neccessary.

Hip boots or waders (or just old shoes or boots in summer), walk the shoreline or just in the water (be mindful of private property if you stray from public land) downriver until you've gone as far as you can slowly fish back in your time limit. Look for nice medium to slow current spots, 3 foot or deeper, with a few rock breaks or current swirls and float a nightcrawler or large minnow (sceine some small gizzard shad) under a light stick or small round bobber down the current, just off the bottom, keeping a feel for bottom bounces, snages & strikes. The slower you can get the bait to drift, the better. Drift the same spot several times, starting close and working out a few feet per cast (perpendicular to the current). Fish both sides of a rock brake, coming in at different angles. No strikes, move to the next decent looking drift.

You may be surprised what you catch; catfish, carp, buffalo fish, white suckers, redhorse, even smallmouth & gar. If you catch a nice cat, fish that spot for awhile. Usually there will be more than one lurking in that run.

It's a nice, relaxing way to fish the river without working it hard. You'll get the hang of drifting the bait right to avoid snags but still keep it in the strike zone (just off and alone the bottom) while developing a feel for what's going on at the end of the line (light strikes, follows, and dropbacks). Let the river work the bait, as if it's natutally drifting along, and give it a little added slight pull or bounce now and then.

Bring a supply of hooks, light sinkers & bobbers, you'll probably lose a few unless you can walk out and unsnag them (slowly).

This is best done at typical or lower flow, higher water or faster current makes it more difficult to determine strikes (and it's more work to stand in the current).

Have fun, be safe & catch fish!

Lake Erie


----------



## Walleye007

Lake Erie said:


> I grew up fishing the Maumee around Perrysburg. Been a few years, but the area is still good.
> 
> Any spot from the west side 475 bridge area (north side, Maumee, road from Sidecut Metropark access) south bank access from Buttonwood (just downriver from the bridge) downriver to the Maumee/Perrysburg bridge (or down to Orleans Park in Perrysburg where the river changes from rock bottom rapids and runs to slow current mud bottom open water). A canoe or small boat is nice to access less fished areas, but not neccessary.
> 
> Hip boots or waders (or just old shoes or boots in summer), walk the shoreline or just in the water (be mindful of private property if you stray from public land) downriver until you've gone as far as you can slowly fish back in your time limit. Look for nice medium to slow current spots, 3 foot or deeper, with a few rock breaks or current swirls and float a nightcrawler or large minnow (sceine some small gizzard shad) under a light stick or small round bobber down the current, just off the bottom, keeping a feel for bottom bounces, snages & strikes. The slower you can get the bait to drift, the better. Drift the same spot several times, starting close and working out a few feet per cast (perpendicular to the current). Fish both sides of a rock brake, coming in at different angles. No strikes, move to the next decent looking drift.
> 
> You may be surprised what you catch; catfish, carp, buffalo fish, white suckers, redhorse, even smallmouth & gar. If you catch a nice cat, fish that spot for awhile. Usually there will be more than one lurking in that run.
> 
> It's a nice, relaxing way to fish the river without working it hard. You'll get the hang of drifting the bait right to avoid snags but still keep it in the strike zone (just off and alone the bottom) while developing a feel for what's going on at the end of the line (light strikes, follows, and dropbacks). Let the river work the bait, as if it's natutally drifting along, and give it a little added slight pull or bounce now and then.
> 
> Bring a supply of hooks, light sinkers & bobbers, you'll probably lose a few unless you can walk out and unsnag them (slowly).
> 
> This is best done at typical or lower flow, higher water or faster current makes it more difficult to determine strikes (and it's more work to stand in the current).
> 
> Have fun, be safe & catch fish!
> 
> Lake Erie



This is great advice and you'll be sure to catch fish using it. 
I'll add that weighted floats are great for casting purposes.


----------



## thesturms2010

If you wanna catch big Catfish on the Maumee there is only one place to go.....River Lures in Grand Rapids Ohio, they have all the tackle and live baits you need for catching those big cats. I fish from Mary Jane Thurston park up to Defiance and also from the dam down to weir Rapids. The staff at River Lures are always friendly and get what you need. They are also the only ones on the river who rent, kayaks, conoes, and boats.....The Manager of River Lures is D.J. he has a ton of knowlege about fishing for big cats. 

BLESSINGS
The Sturms


----------



## thesturms2010

oh yeah and they have chubbs and shad


----------



## CarpCommander

thesturms2010 said:


> If you wanna catch big Catfish on the Maumee there is only one place to go.....River Lures in Grand Rapids Ohio, they have all the tackle and live baits you need for catching those big cats. I fish from Mary Jane Thurston park up to Defiance and also from the dam down to weir Rapids. The staff at River Lures are always friendly and get what you need. They are also the only ones on the river who rent, kayaks, conoes, and boats.....The Manager of River Lures is D.J. he has a ton of knowlege about fishing for big cats.
> 
> BLESSINGS
> The Sturms


That's a swell commercial 

Channels can be caught in good numbers anywhere on the river-just use a float and crawlers. Wade around and fish any hole over knee deep. Just make sure you adjust your float for the depth-you don't want the bait sitting on the bottom. Let it flow with the current. 

Speaking of current, you also want to make sure you fish moving water. Don't let your bait just sit in slack water. You may catch a few that way, but moderate current is always best. 

As for flatties....I won't discuss any spots on here-it's gone from a great fishery to almost totally wiped out over the last few years. At least in the more popular access areas.


----------



## thesturms2010

haha not a commercial its the truth.....and as far as you advise you are spot on......hope to see ya at the river


----------



## CarpCommander

Lol...I'm just messin with ya. It does sound like a commercial though. 

I'm sure one day we'll be fishing the same run


----------



## Flathead76

CarpCommander said:


> That's a swell commercial
> 
> Channels can be caught in good numbers anywhere on the river-just use a float and crawlers. Wade around and fish any hole over knee deep. Just make sure you adjust your float for the depth-you don't want the bait sitting on the bottom. Let it flow with the current.
> 
> Speaking of current, you also want to make sure you fish moving water. Don't let your bait just sit in slack water. You may catch a few that way, but moderate current is always best.
> 
> As for flatties....I won't discuss any spots on here-it's gone from a great fishery to almost totally wiped out over the last few years. At least in the more popular access areas.


I think that you should change "the Baby Sturgon" To "The Baby Flathead" LOL


----------



## CarpCommander

Eat more smallmouth!!!!


----------



## thesturms2010

catch and release more small mouth!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flathead76

thesturms2010 said:


> catch and release more small mouth!!!!!!!!!


Right into 375 degree peanut oil.


----------



## 47dipseydivers

your crazy using a float for channel in the maumee. Carolina rig is the only way to go in this river. Oh and if your going to use shad thats fine just make sure you cut it.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

47dipseydivers said:


> your crazy using a float for channel in the maumee. Carolina rig is the only way to go in this river. Oh and if your going to use shad thats fine just make sure you cut it.


I pretty much only throw worms on a bobber when I go fishing for channels, and I've caught triple digits easily.

I think you're crazy for carolina rigging. That river has millions of rocky "teeth" that love to eat bottom bouncing tackle. I hate re-tying. Floats all the way.


----------



## Flathead76

Bucket Mouth said:


> I pretty much only throw worms on a bobber when I go fishing for channels, and I've caught triple digits easily.
> 
> I think you're crazy for carolina rigging. That river has millions of rocky "teeth" that love to eat bottom bouncing tackle. I hate re-tying. Floats all the way.


Totally agree with the bobber advice here.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Flathead76 said:


> Totally agree with the bobber advice here.


If I'm flatty fishing, I carolina rig, but I'm also fishing different spots than I am when I'm targeting channels. Carolina rig comes in handy when using large live bait.


----------



## rutnut245

I fish for flatheads a lot from Grand Rapids-Defiance.I allways use some sort of float to keep the bait out of the rocks or submerged wood.I usually put out a couple set lines using either jugs or swimin noodles.You know you have a pretty good fish when you see a bleach bottle go down.


----------



## Flathead76

Bucket Mouth said:


> If I'm flatty fishing, I carolina rig, but I'm also fishing different spots than I am when I'm targeting channels. Carolina rig comes in handy when using large live bait.


I like to cover more water with a big fish slider float. I rig with a swivel, egg sinker, then a 5/0 kahle hook and triple grip treble. Then the baitfish I take a pair of shears and cut the tail and pectoral fins off the bait. I personally do not like waiting on fish and prefer to cover more water.


----------

